# J B Weld



## DBJR73 (Jan 23, 2013)

I have an old snapper that has a grove about 1/8 wore in the aluminum drive disk, has anyone ever used JB Weld to make a disk smooth again??


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It has been tried,but without much success.
Once the driven wheel touches the JB,it usually rips it loose.
Best bet is to bite the bullet,and replace the plate.


----------

